# Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle



## herethic (9. Dezember 2009)

*Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Die Bundesregierung sagt uns mal wieder was wir machen sollen.
Ich möchte zwei sachen aus diesem Artikel Zitieren:



> Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen.





> Zunächst jedoch sollen die Besitzer infizierter Rechner im Internet eine Seite ansteuern, auf der hinterlegte Reinigungsprogramme die Viren ausmerzen. Erst wenn Schritt eins erfolglos ist, soll das Call-Center per Telefon eine Anleitung zur Virenbekämpfung geben.





Quelle:IT-Gipfel: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE
Auch intressant:Regierungspläne: Zentrale gegen Computerviren - Computer - FOCUS Online


@Moderatore/Admins:
Aus meiner Sicht ist das keine Hetze gegen die Regierung.
@Moderatore/Admins/User/Nachrichtenschreiber auf Pcgh.de:
Hoffe das stand nicht schon auf der Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Die sollen lieber mal was gescheites planen. Und wie ich meinen Pc schütze oder nicht kann den doch egal sein


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

*lach* Was sind dass denn für welche? Ob ich meinen Rechner schütze oder nicht liegt doch in meinem eigenen Ermessen. Da ich es ohnehin tu, muss ich mir doch nichts pflichtweise raufladen.

Was für ein Schwachfug.


----------



## spurty82 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

auf meinem eeepc brauch ich mich darum nich zu kümmern . Dank Winxp + EWF treiber.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Der PC ist mein Eigentum was ich selber bezahlt habe, es geht die Regierung also nichts an, ich mache da einfach nicht mit ,
wenn die weiter so rum spinnen,
Online Durchsuchung von PCs, GEZ Gebühr auf PCs, Netz Sperren, 
wird bald keiner Internet haben wollen.
bei den ABO Fallen Betrügern kuckt unsere Regierung absichtlich weg, da werden genug Leute geschädigt


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal was gescheites planen. Und wie ich meinen Pc schütze oder nicht kann den doch egal sein



Wer nichts für die eigene Sicherheit tut, der trägt mit dazu bei, dass sich Viren verbreiten können! Möglicherweise wird dein PC gerade dazu missbraucht um einen anderen anzustecken?


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Das internet ist kein deutsches Hoheitsgebiet, es ist international und folglich staaten los... alle schnüffelaktion stehen in Widerspruch mit dem Fernmeldegesetz 
wird wieder die Gerichte beschäftigen was der Steuer Zahler im wieder bezalht,


----------



## HagBC (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



> Wer nichts für die eigene Sicherheit tut, der trägt mit dazu bei, dass sich Viren verbreiten können! Möglicherweise wird dein PC gerade dazu missbraucht um einen anderen anzustecken?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dem verantwortlichen Projektleiter soeben eine email geschickt.


> Sehr geehrter Herr Karge,
> 
> «Wer im Netz ohne Virenschutz unterwegs ist, gefährdet andere Nutzer in etwa so, wie ein Autofahrer, der mit kaputten Bremsen unterwegs ist und so andere fahrlässig gefährdet.»
> 
> ...



Seine emailadresse lautet 
	
	



```
[EMAIL="sven.karge@eco.de"]sven.karge@eco.de[/EMAIL]
```

In meinen Augen ist dies nur ein kleiner Schritt bis zur totalen Überwachung des Internets. Je kleiner die Schritte jedoch sind, desto weniger wird es überhaupt bemerkt.

Ansich ist die Idee toll, jedoch sollte alles auf einer freiwilligen Basis - nicht erzwungen.


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Schon als ichs im Radio gehört hab, hab ich innegehalten... Vadder meinte ja, wie toll und sinnvoll das wäre... Ich denk aber, dass mehr dahinter steckt. Vielleicht ist die Bundesregierung ja auch so freundlich und führt Überprüfungen durch, was grade durch die Leitung geht, damit auch ja kein Virus ankommt...
Oder vielleicht direkt der Deutsche Virenschutz, der natürlich per Cloud Computing betrieben wird. 

Hoffnungslose Steuerverschwendung, wirklich... Wer keinen Virenschutz auf dem System hat (und auch wenn es der ich-weiß-was-ich-lade-und-lade-nichts-von-mir-unbekannte-Quellen - User ist), ist meiner Meinung nach nicht auf Höhe der Zeit. 

Nujo, es wird langsam Zeit, sich Ubuntu als Zweitsystem einzurichten...


----------



## Rotax (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht. 

Es geht nur darum dass die Provider die Kunden informieren wenn sie unwissentlich Viren "verbreiten" und diese dann entfernen müssen, was ja völlig ok und eigl. selbstverständlich ist, so will man z.B. den Aufbau von Botnetzwerken erschweren.

Zu den peinlichen Kommentaren hier á la Überwachungsstaat sag ich nichts.

Hoffentlich wird von euch mal keiner Politiker, aber ich denke da brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen wenn man hier so liest.


----------



## HagBC (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



> Wer keinen Virenschutz auf dem System hat (und auch wenn es der ich-weiß-was-ich-lade-und-lade-nichts-von-mir-unbekannte-Quellen - User ist), ist meiner Meinung nachnicht auf Höhe der Zeit.


Man sollte dass nicht unbedingt generalisieren. Natürlich ist es sinnvoll einen Virenschutz zu haben. Wer ein bisschen tiefer in der Materie drin ist, kommt auch ohne aus.



Rotax schrieb:


> Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht.
> 
> Zu den peinlichen Kommentaren hier á la Überwachungsstaat sag ich nichts.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird von euch mal keiner Politiker, aber ich denke da brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen wenn man hier so liest.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mit deiner Ignoranz hast du das Zeug zum Politiker.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

in der Vergangenheit hat diese Anti Viren Soft nicht nur bei mir mehr Schaden  am Betriebssystem angerichtet  sondern auch bei anderen Nutzern , das OS Komplett zerlegt ,
ich benutze nur noch einen eindfachen Viren Scanner aus sicherheits Gründen,  
wer bezahlt einem das alles ?
das  beste währe wohl, wir kündigen alle unseren Internet Anschluss 2010 und benutzten einfach das Web. nicht mehr , dann können die Provider zusehen wie sie Geld verdienen .

Das  man dann noch per Brief/Telefon  belästigt  wird, ist die Höhe des Gipfels.
Und Datenschutz gibt es dann überhaupt nicht mehr ? also am Besten  am  Klagt dagegen und wenn der Provider sperrt bezahlt man einfach nicht mehr, schließlich hat man einen Vertrag und das steht nicht in der AGBs.


----------



## HagBC (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich denke auch dass hier die ein oder andere Verfassungbeschwerde beim BvfG eingehen wird. Aber warten wir erstmal ab, was für Sanktionen für nicht-kooperierende User angekündigt werden. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Ganze letztendlich noch abgeschwächt wird.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ich sehe das mal rein aus technischer  Sicht,
technisch ist es möglich das die Provider s.g. Filter einbauen  die Viren erst gar nicht  durch lassen, 
so was hat z.b. Arcor beim Emal Account schon lange, einen Viren Filter mit drin .
nur kann man dann nicht mehr den Bürger beobachten was der so im Internet treibt , wenn man das machen würde und es ist sehr auffällig das bei der IT Debatte das erst gar nicht erwähnt wird ?

so weit ist es schon gekommen der Staat will uns vorschreiben,  was wir auf unseren PC installieren  dürfen und müssen .


----------



## Eckism (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Mein Uraltes Laptop mit nem Virenschutzprogramm???

Der hat mit Windoof und Firefox (ist das einzige was drauf ist) schon zu kämpfen wie'n Mann der nen Backstein kackt!

Ob mir die Merkel dann nen neues Laptop kauft???


----------



## Lelwani (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht.
> 
> Es geht nur darum dass die Provider die Kunden informieren wenn sie unwissentlich Viren "verbreiten" und diese dann entfernen müssen, was ja völlig ok und eigl. selbstverständlich ist, so will man z.B. den Aufbau von Botnetzwerken erschweren.
> 
> ...




einfach traurig wie verblendet und dumm manche leute einfach sind...

willst du es nich sehen oder kannst du es nich sehen?

das tut echt schon weh deine dünnschiss hier auch nur zulesen... mal ehrlich wie kann mann so verplant sein?


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ich finde es nicht nur Dreist und Unverschämt,
das man ausgerechnet uns 
in der Weihnachtszeit mit solchen sachen behelligt .

Der unterschied noch :
da wurde ja der Vergleich  mit dem PKW genannt, mit dem fährt man aber auf einer öffentlichen Strafe, 
der PC steht in der  privat Wohnung und da hat der Staats nichts vorzuschreiben, 
wie man den nutzt und was man zu installieren hat u.a  Art. 13 GG. die Wohnung ist unverletzlich, 
der PC der I-Net Anschluss gehört zur Wohnung und ist ein Bestandteil dieser !
vielleicht kommen die sogar noch auf die Idee eines Tages , jedem zu hause zu besuchen und zu kontrollieren ob  auch wirklich Anti Viren Soft auf dem PC installiert ist ? und bei der Gelegenheit wirft man dann auch einen blick in den Kleider Schrank und es wird auch geprüft ob die Unterwäsche die man tragt sauber ist?


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich habe die Kommentare hier ausführlich gelesen, und habe nun Kaspersky deinstalliert sowie meine Firewall deaktiviert. Mir ist lieber ich werde von einem Hacker ausspioniert als vom Staat. Und wehe es kommt so eine Provider-Rotznase, und warnt mich vor nem Virus. Kann denen doch egal sein. In meinem PC darf wohnen wer will! Ausserdem braucht man eh nur ganz vorsichtig sein, dann zieht so ein Virus gar nicht erst ein. Ich glaube ja das es Viren gar nicht gibt. Eine reine Erfindung der Industrie um uns arglosen Usern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Der Staat, die amerikanische Regierung und Avira-AntiVir stecken ja alle unter einer Decke, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

mhh jetzt aus trotz gewohnte Schutzmechanismenausßerkraft außer Kraft zu setzen, die man vorher eingeschaltet oder benutzt hatte,  halte ich für den falschen Weg und für einen Fehler,  
aber man könnte sich z.b. recht  herzlich  bei den entsprechen Personen schriftlich  dafür  Bedanken für Stattliche an gedachte Verordnete Fürsorge    ? 
ich bin auch für mehr Sicherheit im Internet 
und vor allen für  mehr Datenschutz im Internet, aber nicht auf diese Art und weise, wie man versucht das auf unsere Kosten durch zuziehen .


----------



## jokergermany (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

"Zunächst jedoch sollen die Besitzer infizierter Rechner im Internet eine Seite ansteuern, auf der hinterlegte Reinigungsprogramme die Viren ausmerzen. "

Hmm, meinen die ich bin zu Doof um mir den Bundestrojaner selbst runterzuladen? 



Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Uraltes Laptop mit nem Virenschutzprogramm???
> 
> Der hat mit Windoof und Firefox (ist das einzige was drauf ist) schon zu kämpfen wie'n Mann der nen Backstein kackt!
> 
> Ob mir die Merkel dann nen neues Laptop kauft???



Linux?


----------



## flipp (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das die Politiker wenig Ahnung von IT haben...

Botnetze können auch entstehen, wenn der beste Virenschutz am Start ist, nichts ist zu 100% sicher, es wird immer Sicherheitslücken geben...


----------



## HagBC (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das die Politiker wenig Ahnung von IT haben...


Das ist ja mal was ganz neues. Hier mal ein Youtube Video, welches erschreckende Wissenslücken einiger Politiker offenbart:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X92GtG1G_hY

Zitat Guido: "Also Computer ist für mich mehr so ein ganz einfaches Instrument wie ein Hammer oder 'n Nagel".
Das schmerzt in meiner Seele. Schade dass solche Leute über Gesetze abstimmen (dürfen) die sie nicht betreffen und deren Folgen sie sich höchstens abstrakt von Sachverständigen erklären lassen können.


----------



## Bu11it (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



flipp schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das die Politiker wenig Ahnung von IT haben...
> 
> Botnetze können auch entstehen, wenn der beste Virenschutz am Start ist, nichts ist zu 100% sicher, es wird immer Sicherheitslücken geben...




Die Politiker sind einfach zu alt um mit den Problemen der heutigen Zeit(Internet - PC) klar zukommen. Wie simple ist es wohl nen Virus zu schreiben der dann die Seite mit dem Virenschutz blockt. Oder für die, die bisschen mehr Ahnung haben direkt Frames manipuliert.... Es gibt keinen
(100%) Virenschutz. Es gäbe zwar durchaus eine Lösung wie man es Hackern sehr schwer machen würde und man dafür nichtmal mehr ein Virenprogramm bräuchte, aber Mircosoft wird es nicht einsetzen, denn durch was ist Microsoft groß geworden -> 3. Anbieter. Und wieviele Hersteller von Antivirenprogrammen würden dann wohl pleite gehen.

But Back To Topic bei mir sind alle Politker unten durch, ich hab schon ewig nix gutes mehr aus der Politik gehört. Nur noch Zensur da, Geldverschwendung hier, noch mehr Geld für die,die eh schon genug verdienen und und und... einfach nur traurig
EDIT: 


HagBC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*
> ...


Wtf, aber genau sowas kann man erwarten. Und wenn man eine Webseite sperrt kann man sie über das Programm zum suchen nicht mehr aufrufen^^. Das tut doch nur noch weh


----------



## jokergermany (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Zitat Guido: "Also Computer ist für mich mehr so ein ganz einfaches Instrument wie ein Hammer oder 'n Nagel".

Naja, evtl. meint er das so, dass es ein Alltagsgegenstand ist.


----------



## Bu11it (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich glaub nicht, das der jemals nen Hammer oder nen Nagel in der Hand gehabt wird - oder in die Hand nehmen wird


----------



## Taitan (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich kann das Ansinnen der Regierung nachvollziehen, denn bei einer 300PS Karre werden schließlich auch Bremsen vorgeschrieben, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## CyLord (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ansinnen der Regierung nachvollziehen, denn bei einer 300PS Karre werden schließlich auch Bremsen vorgeschrieben, oder irre ich mich?



Ihr immer mit Euren Autovergleichen...

Ohne Bremse riskiert man sich selbst, sein Auto und andere. Bei einem Trojaner bei weitem nicht so viel. Wir haben es doch schon sehr lange nicht mehr mit richtigen Viren zu tun. Unter MS-DOS, das waren noch Viren mit Phoenix und Doodle 44.


----------



## Gornadar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



CyLord schrieb:


> Wir haben es doch schon sehr lange nicht mehr mit richtigen Viren zu tun. Unter MS-DOS, das waren noch Viren mit Phoenix und Doodle 44.



Richtig!
Heutige Malware ist überwiegend Spionage und Fremdsteuerung. Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wann ich den letzten "Festplatten-lösch" Virus gesehn habe. Dafür Keylogger etc zuhauf. ( Nein nicht auf meinem Sys  )


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



thrian schrieb:


> "Zunächst jedoch sollen die Besitzer infizierter Rechner im Internet eine Seite ansteuern, auf der hinterlegte Reinigungsprogramme die Viren ausmerzen. .


Wäre doch die optimale Situation, den Bürgern den Bundestrojaner unterzujubeln. 

Topic:
Ich lasse mir nicht vorschreiben, wie und was ich auf meinem Rechner zu tun und zu lassen habe, es sei denn es verstößt gegen ein Gesetzt, dass wäre etwas anderes.
Leider, muss ich ja zugeben, stimmt das nicht ganz so. Ich wollte eines Tages mal Onlinebanking machen und da wurde mir der Zutritt verweigert mit der Begründung, dass ich aneblich einen Virus auf meinem Rechenr hatte, ich hatte dann diesen "nicht vorhandenen" Virus entfernt und mit dem Onlinesupport gestritten, bis die mir den Zugang wieder freigeschaltet hatten. Das fand ich schon eine enorme Gängelung. Ich hoffe inständig das es nicht schon wieder dazu kommt, dass uns inkompetente Politker vorschreiben wollen, wie und was wir zu tun oder zu lassen haben.



Rotax schrieb:


> Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht.
> 
> Es geht nur darum dass die Provider die Kunden informieren wenn sie unwissentlich Viren "verbreiten" und diese dann entfernen müssen, was ja völlig ok und eigl. selbstverständlich ist, so will man z.B. den Aufbau von Botnetzwerken erschweren.
> 
> ...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte lieber nicht mit Steinen werefen. 
Es geht eben nicht nur um Information. Hast du dir den verlinkten Artikel eigentlich auch durchgelesenen? Anscheinend nicht.^^
"Provider wie die Telekom, 1&1 oder Arcor sollen ihre Kunden automatisch warnen, wenn sie sich Viren eingefangen haben. *Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen.*"

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Da hast du recht, vielleicht ist das ja nur der Grund und diese baldige gewünschte Pflicht nur die Verpackung.


----------



## Ska1i (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Bundestrojaner Hallo!
Unsere Regierung ist schon ein tolles Instrument!!! Sie wissen stets, was der Bürger braucht und hilft einem immer da wo Sie nur können... Da kann sich manch einer eine dicke fette Scheibe von abschneiden! *hust* 
Ich sag mal so: Jeder der in der Wirtschaft nicht zurecht kommt, geht in die Politik oder zur FDP um mit Hammer und Nagel was tolles zu zaubern...


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Du weist schon das viele Politiker in irgendwelchen Firmen Vorstandsmitglieder sind und das ist eindeutig Wirtschaft.  Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, das sie dort unbedingt mit ihrer Fachkompetenz glänzen. Ersetze "in der Wirtschaft" mit "mit eigener Hände Arbeit" und du hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ich persönlich hätte kein problem damit wenn renitente besitzer virenverseuchter pcs für die handlungen die diese durchführen als aktive beihelfer verurteilt werden. ob sie nun zu stafzhahlungen für das massive versenden von spam zu leisten haben oder als cyberterroristen an die usa ausgeliefert werden weil ihr pc an einer ddos atacke auf irgendeine .gov adresse beteiligt war.
wer nicht in der lage ist seine hardware vor den zugriffen anderer zu schützen sollte der beihilfe zu einer straftat schuldig gesprochen werden und entsprechend der rechtssprechung abgeurteilt werden, immerhin stellt er dem wahren täter ob aus pragmatismus, ignoranz oder unkenntnis (wobei diese ja im falle das dies durchkommt nicht mehr gegeben ist) die hilfsmittel zur durchführung einer straftat zur verfügung.


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

besser wären pflicht schulungen für alle die keinen ahnung von PC`s haben

die meisten nutzer können ja nichtmal feststellen welches programm eine fehlermeldung ausspuckt wenn irgendeine meldung kommt


----------



## Gornadar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> besser wären pflicht schulungen für alle die keinen ahnung von PC`s haben
> 
> die meisten nutzer können ja nichtmal feststellen welches programm eine fehlermeldung ausspuckt wenn irgendeine meldung kommt



/sign

Wer kennt es nicht, du willst einem Kumpel helfen weil er PC Probleme hat und sagt dir, es kommt andauernd ne Fehlermeldung. Nun stellst du die 100.000€ Frage: "Was steht drin?" Antwort: Weiß nich, hab se immer weggeklickt


----------



## Biosman (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Das ist nur der Anfang... in ein paar Berichten und Dokus habe ich gelesen das der Staat leider Verpennt hat sich ein stück "Kontrolle" Über das Internet zu beschaffen bzw zu erhalten. Diese Kontrolle ist ihm entwichen und nun werden "Sie" versuchen dieses Stück für Stück neu zu erobern.

Also wird noch mehr kommen als nur das...


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

@ Gornadar und Pixelplanet

Also verlangt ihr praktisch einen "PC-Führerschein" die Idee an sich ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Aber wie will man so etwas umsetzen? Grundkenntnisse werden an den meisten Schulen ja schon angeboten, selbst das Arbeitsamt und andere "Hilfsorganisationen" privater und öffentlicher Natur bieten so etwas an. Nur ist das angebliche Fachpersonal das diese Schulungen dort durchführt selten auf dem neuesten Stand und die Technik schon mal gar nicht. Selbst wenn so etwas Pflicht werden würde, könnte man das mit dem normalen Führerschein, um ein KFZ im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegen zu dürfen, vergleichen. Es gibt dann viele Leute die den PC/Auto dann offiziell bedienen können, aber bei Problemen gehen sie dann zu einem PC-Spezialisten/Autowerkstatt.


----------



## Ska1i (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ Gornadar und Pixelplanet
> 
> Also verlangt ihr praktisch einen "PC-Führerschein" die Idee an sich ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> ....



Und wie will man das kontrollieren? 
"Bitte stecken sie Ihren PC-Führerschein in meinen Card-Reader, damit ich weiss, dass sie kein Noob sind!" 

Der 1. Politiker aus der Steinzeig, der das bedienen soll: "Was ist ein Card-Reader?"  

Um das zu sehen, wäre ich sogar bereit den ganzen Müll mitzumachen


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Hast du den Rest meines Post auch gelesen?

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 



> Aber wie will man so etwas umsetzen?



Edit: Selbst die Idee mit dem Card-Reader, wär praktisch möglich, aber totaler Blödsinn. Wie gesagt es gibt auch Führerscheine, die ein Umfassendes Wissen des Inhabers eines Solchen, in Sachen Auto und StVO, nicht wirklich offenbaren.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

und dieses vorhaben wäre dann quasi der tüv, ma blöd gesagt. also ich bin bissl hin und her gerissen. sinnvoll fänd ichs, die bedenken sind aber auch gegeben. aber generell finde ich, darf man nich mit zuviel paranoia da an die sache rangehn. ich mein seid mal ehrlich: die erfassen daten hier, die erfassen daten dort. je mehr die erfassen, desto weniger lässt sich das kontrollieren. ne gescheite kontrolle müsste nen mensch machen und da könnten die nur "peaks" wirklich kontrollieren. also die müssten sich dort arg beschränken. mit maschineller bearbeitung gehts klar auch. aber mehr wien kunden verhalten oder sowas wird da doch eh ned bei rauskommen, und das ist schon gang und gäbe - und zwar nich (nur? ^^) vom staat, sondern auch von euern heiss geliebten i-net shops und google un weis der geier was nich noch alles.

so gesehen wird man bereits kontrolliert wies nur geht und es beschwert sich keiner. dann wird bissl versucht für "zucht und ordnung" zu sorgen (muss nunmal, wenns immer wieder leute gibt die offene systeme ausnutzen) und nur weil regierung dran steht gehen die konspirativen verdächtigungen wieder los.

einerseits wird den politikern absolute inkompetenz vorgeworfen, andererseits die absoluten hackerfähigkeiten im sinne von datenspionage in die schuhe geschoben. klar führen das nich die politiker durch, aber diese 2 seiten werden sich da wohl durchaus verständigen und kommunizieren, so das auch der unbedarfte politiker auf die meinung von fachleuten zurück greifen kann.

und auch wenn dein pc zu hause steht, hab ich deswegen doch nicht die sozial-kompetent sehr fragwürdige freiheit, allen anderen mit meinem fahrlässigen verhalten zu schaden. wenn ich in meinem zimmer mit dem luftgewehr spiele und draussen ne omma umruß kann ich au ned sagen "hups, aber schwein gehabt, das ich bei mir zu hause war - da kann mir ja keiner was"... ^^


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht.
> 
> Es geht nur darum dass die Provider die Kunden informieren wenn sie unwissentlich Viren "verbreiten" und diese dann entfernen müssen, was ja völlig ok und eigl. selbstverständlich ist, so will man z.B. den Aufbau von Botnetzwerken erschweren.
> 
> ...



Einen großen Nachteil hätte ein solche Aktion aber auf jeden Fall:

Jeglicher Mehraufwand im Vergleich zu jetzt, egal ob auf Seiten der Provider, auf Staatsseite oder wo auch immer, verursacht in erster Linie eins: *KOSTEN
*
Und davon haben wir schon mehr als genug, denn letztenendes muss die doch wieder den Endkunde/Bürger abdrücken. Irgendwann kommt noch die Virensteuer....


----------



## Ska1i (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



> und auch wenn dein pc zu hause steht, hab ich deswegen doch nicht die sozial-kompetent sehr fragwürdige freiheit, allen anderen mit meinem fahrlässigen verhalten zu schaden. wenn ich in meinem zimmer mit dem luftgewehr spiele und draussen ne omma umruß kann ich au ned sagen "hups, aber schwein gehabt, das ich bei mir zu hause war - da kann mir ja keiner was"... ^^



Das ist ein vergleich mit Äpfeln und Birnen!

Einerseits finde ich es wirklich sinnvoll einen Mechanismus einzuführen, der dafür sorgt, dass die PCs, die am Internet teilnehmen einen gewissen Sicherheitsstandard erfüllen, andererseits sehe ich Länder wie China, denen es total egal sein dürfe, ob Sie unsere Rechner verseuchen oder nicht...


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich hab's vor einigen Tagen im Fernsehen mitgekriegt.
Klingt für mich, nach einem verzweifelten Versuch, die Verbreitung von Computerviren einzudämmen
Könnte sogar theoretisch Wirkung zeigen, trotzdem finde ich diese Form der Computervirenbekämpfung schon sehr radikal.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

somit wird der preis von flatrates steigen ist doch logisch 

30 -40 euro ist doch für ein politiker kein geld 
was kommt danach Führerschein für Internet .

danach für jeden Viren fund muß man den Provider 1 euro extra bezahlen sogenannte fahren ohne Sicherheitsgurt oder wie .


Die spinnen doch die wissen nicht mehr wie die die Leute ausbeuten sollen .

Deutschland und Demokratie alles klar .

So ein schwachsinn .


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Erst Prüfen, durch irgendwelche Progs, ob der User eine Firewall und ein Antiviren-Programm hat, wenn erfolgreiche Prüfung, dann erst Zutritt ins Netz?
Könnte nützlich sein, aber wer will denn festlegen welche Firewalls und AV-Programme sicher sind? Außerdem müsste man sowas weltweit machen und nicht nur bei uns oder in der EU.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Bestimmt muss man dann auch ein "Anti-Virus-Programm" auf dem Computer installierern.Ich sag nur Bundestrojaner.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

scho wieder sone paranoia ansage >< jeder scheiss treiber wird signiert, zertifiziert bla. inet seiten werdens, was wäre jetz das problem einen vergleichbaren standard für virenscanner zu erdenken? aber sobald der zertifiziert wurd, is bestimmt auch der bundestrojaner an bord...

immer erstmal davon ausgehen, das einem jeder nur ans leder will. jeder der nix böses tut, dem könnts doch ansich völlig wurscht sein ^^


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ich kann mir das schon vorstellen wie das dann in der Praxis abgeht:
ich verschicke per Emal 30 Einladungen wegen einer Feier und werde dann anschließend mit 
Warnhinweien belästigt  das mein PC angeblich infiziert sei,   telefonisch so wie Post  , weil der Provider denkt mein PC würde Spam versenden doll ne, ist schon richtig die , die über unsere Köpfe bestimmen und gerne Stasi Zustände einführen wollen , haben von Internet überhaupt keine Ahnung. 

Opa Krause hat wirklich eine Virus auf seinen PC und versucht  seit mehreren Tagen  die Kostenlose Hotline zu erreichen, da ist immer besetzt  der Internet Provider hat ihm den Internet  Zugang gekappt so das Opa Krause auch keine Anti Viren-Soft  mehr aus dem Internet sich runter laden kann.

"doll"

Der Provider schnüffelt nun auch den in den Protokoll Daten rum um zu kucken  was er im I-Net gemacht hat,  der Datenschutz wurde von der Bundesregierung komplett abgeschafft, weil das die Ermittlungen beeinträchtigen würde ,
das Finanzamt, das Ordnungsamt , die Polizei, die Krankenkasse die Rentenversicherung   und andere Behörden haben vollen Zugriff auf diese Daten und können einsehen, welche Ti*en Seite Opa Krause  so besucht hatte und  mit diesen gesammelten  Daten ein  Bürger Profile erstellen, Vorlieben/Lebenslage mit wehn über das Internet Kontakt,  praktisch wie ein schwerst  Krimineller nun behandelt wird .


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Prinzipiell find ich die Idee nicht sooooo schlecht.
ABER: Ich möchte selbst und vollkommen ohne Vorgaben entscheiden, welches Programm ich nutze. Anonsten wehre ich mich auch strikt dagegen.

Wer seinen PC zur Virenschleuder verkommen lässt, weil ihm Virenprogs beim Zocken ein paar FPS klauen, sollte im Schadensfall auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, sofern der PC nachweislich die Quelle eines Hackerangriffs war.
Sofern allerdings aktuelle Antivirensoftware installiert ist, hat man ja alles nötige in der Macht stehende getan und es muss von einem "Unfall" ausgegangen werden, ergo sollte es keine Strafe geben.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Die Nachricht wird ehrgeizige hobby hacker - virenpogrammierer höchstens dazu animieren noch gefährlichere/schwerer zu entfernende computerviren zu erschaffen!
[Sarkasmus ON]
Danke dafür, Bundesregierung! Du sagst uns immer welche musik wir hören dürfen/sollen, welche filme wir gucken dürfen/sollen, und welche computerspiele wir kaufen/spielen sollen und natürlich wenn wir wählen sollen. Wenn die Bundesregierung uns nun noch füttern und uns windeln anlegt und diese wenn sie voll sind wechselt, würden wir uns bestimmt total geborgen fühlen...Wie wäre es mal etwas gegen diese lästigen pop-ups zu unternehmen die pop-up blocker & co. umgehen, und auf ausländischen seiten auftauchen und wenn man dann auf close oder das [X] oben rechts klickt, handelt man sich nen Trojaner oder schlimmeres ein.
Ach ja! Die Seiten stammen ja aus dem *Ausland*! Tja da hat die Deutsche Bundesregierung nur wenig oder garkeinen einfluss drauf...
[Sarkasmus OFF]
Wie wärs mal damit erstmal dafür zu sorgen das in mehr regionen deutschlands eine bessere/schnellere internetverbindung möglich ist, bevor man die Computer der Bundesbürger vor viren und co. "schützen" will?


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

diese Möglichkeit würde ich nicht ausschließen , weil sonst wird dehnen ja langweilig und klar lassen die sich dann was Neues einfallen, hat man ja gesehn, 0190-Dialern als alle noch 56 K Modem hatten,
heute bei DSL funktionieren  diese nicht mehr  weil fast alle DSL haben , dafür gibt es nun  die ABO Fallen im Internet als  netten Ersatz .


----------



## Freak2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Hmmwie wäre es wenn die in Berlin mal darüber nachdenken sich das Spiel Half Life (weiss net mehr welcher Teil) zur Brust nehmen,und das dann zum anlass nehemen die Bundesrepublik umzubennenen.
Und zwar in City 17. (Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)
Da hätten die dann die totale Kontrolle über jeden.
Das ist jetzt mal eine zusammenfasseung aller klugen einfällen von denen.
Wäre doch was oder?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Freak2009 schrieb:


> Hmmwie wäre es wenn die in Berlin mal darüber nachdenken sich das Spiel Half Life (weiss net mehr welcher Teil) zur Brust nehmen,und das dann zum anlass nehemen die Bundesrepublik umzubennenen.
> Und zwar in City 17. (Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)
> Da hätten die dann die totale Kontrolle über jeden.
> Das ist jetzt mal eine zusammenfasseung aller klugen einfällen von denen.
> Wäre doch was oder?



Grand Theft Internetcity 17 wäre auch ein guter vorschlag...


----------



## Freak2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Oder so.
Bin mal gespannt was aus diesem vorschlag des Plicht Virenschutz wird. Und vor allen Dingen wer das schon wieder bezahlen soll.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Freak2009 schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen wer das schon wieder bezahlen soll.



Der Steuerzahler  wer denn sonst?!


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

gemeinerweise könnte man ja fragen, wer die regierung wohl dazu zwingt ^^gäbs keine hacker die irgendwelchen mist auf die welt loslassen, bräucht man auch keine virenscanner und keine gesetze die auf sowas pochen und die privatsphäre ankratzen. ich empfinde die diskussionen immer son bischen wie bei den amokläufen. den eltern schmerzt das herz und sie rennen blindlings erstmal auf die falschen zu und versuchen die nieder zumachen ^^

hier könnt mans auch so sehen. der staat bietet eben übers internet dem bürger zahlreiche dienste an. als großer böser bruder is er natürlich "staatsfeind nr1" und ziel zahlloser angriffe. nun will man ihm aber das recht zum selbstschutz abstreiten? indem man die - erstmal unbewiesene - these der datenspionage, einer stasi 2.0 oder sonstwas vorwirft?

ich will nich sagen, das vaddern staat alles machen darf, ich will nich sagen das auf privatsphäre nen braunes häufchen gesetzt werden soll (ich mein damit jetz keinerlei parteiliche farb-ähnlichkeiten ^^) oder oder. ich meine einfach nur, dass beide seiten durchaus dreck am stecken haben und keine unbeschriebenen blätter sind.

der bürger greift den statt übers netz an, dieser kann nicht effektiv die richtigen herausfinden zwecks datenschutz zeugs und muss sich im allgemeinen wehren was dann wohl eben auch wiedermal auf die steuerzahler zurückfällt was noch mehr zorn erzeugt, aber wieder auf die falschen - den staat un nich die hacker.

sone diskussion könnte vllt beiden seiten etwas bringen, wenn sie denn so geführt wird, das beide seiten kompromissbereit sind. das beide seiten sich ihrer eigenen kritikpunkte klar ist oder offen für kritik. wenn ich mich hier hinsetz und von vornherein abriegel, dann kann da kein offener dialog entstehen.

der zweck ist sicherlich nichmal verkehrt, die mittel hingegen wohl schon eher. das is die seite des staates, die scheinbar eine breite masse einsieht. das der druck, sich zu schützen aber aus den eigenen reihen kommt weil irgendwelche dummen kids oder sicher auch genug erwachsene nix bessres mit ihrer zeit anzufangen wissen als irgendwelchen schad code in die welt zu setzen, das will von der seite der bürger (unserer eben) scheinbar keiner einsehen.

regt euch auf, versucht verbesserungen zu bewirken, macht auf missstände aufmerksam, aber geht ned immer sofort auf die barrikaden. ihr werdet doch wohl reif genug sein, euch auch mal in die lage der gegenseite zu versetzen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Wer nichts für die eigene Sicherheit tut, der trägt mit dazu bei, dass sich Viren verbreiten können! Möglicherweise wird dein PC gerade dazu missbraucht um einen anderen anzustecken?


 

Ich hab nen Virenschutz, mir ging es darum das der PC Privat ist und die Regierung sich daraus halten soll.


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



> Mit einem europaweit einzigartigen Projekt sagt die Bundesregierung der Virenlast auf privaten Computern den Kampf an.


welche "virenlast" denn bitte? heute sind doch spy- und malware viel weiter verbreitet (--> hallo bundestrojaner).



> Kriminelle schleusen die Viren über das Internet auf die Rechner und öffnen sich so ein Tor für Verbrechen - etwa, indem sie online das Bankkonto plündern oder den Rechner per Fernsteuerung für den Versand krimineller Massen-E-Mails nutzen.


unglaublich wie diese leute überhaupt keine anhnung haben. mit viren kann man was kaputt machen, aber keine kontos hacken. 



> Das Angebot steht den Kunden allerdings nur frei, wenn ihnen ihr Internetanbieter eine Nutzung reserviert hat.


macht sinn [/ironie]

ich finde man sollte die politiker mal auf den neusten stand bringen, die haben ja von nichts ne ahnung. heutzutage in dem alter und vor allem als abgeordneter nicht zu wissen was ein browser ist, ist richtig peinlich.
und solche leute meinen wissen zu können, was gut für mich ist??
ich will nich mehr....

@DarkMo: ich hab langsam keine lust mehr mich in die lage des staates zu versetzen. ich hab seit langem nichts gutes mehr von unserer regierung gehört (und ich muss mich schon aus rein beruflichen gründen damit beschäftigen) und so langsam aber sicher reichts mir wirklich. 
wie dumm und ignorant politiker sind ist wirklich unbegreiflich, vor allem die alten.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

die waffe eines amokschützen is auch so oft eine private und dennoch wird sie in die öffentlichkeit gezerrt, sobald damit unrecht geschieht. solange du deinen rechner ohne inet nuzt - klar, wen sollte der dann jucken. wenn du alleine im jungle bist kannste auch keinen kumpel mit ner gemeinen aussage verletzen ^^ aber sobald man in einem netzwerk ist (der typ im jungel trifft auf nen stamm - soziales netzwerk, oder eben der rechner kommt ans inet dran) sieht die sachlage eben anders aus.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Naja, ob diese "Hilfsmaßnahme" von der Bundesregierung aber im endeffekt wirklich etwas bringen wird?
Aus sicht der Hacker/Virenprogrammierer hat Staat Vader  denen den Krieg erklärt, und die Antwort der Virenprogrammierer wird folgen. Die fühlen sich jetzt beim stolz gepackt, und werden auf die Maßnahmen der ollen Merköl und dem Rest der Chaos-Deppen-Union (kurz CDU) und co. reagieren. Spätestens wenn 2010 neue/fiesere viren im umlauf sind, und die von der Bundesregierung eingesetzten experten mit großen augen und
"what-the-****?" gesichtsausdruck vorm rechner sitzen, und nicht mehr weiter wissen vor verzweiflung dann wissen wir was diese Schutzmaßnahme vor viren gebracht hat...


----------



## Freak2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Mir geht es darum,das man da wieder Bevormundet wird (also wieder Zwang) und dann gleich noch Sanktionen mit ins Gespräch kommen.
Ich bin Volljährig und kann selbst entscheiden ob mit oder ohne Virenschutz ins Netz.(habe einen) Da muss man das vor dem Surfen nicht naoch gross kontrollern.


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

@freak2009: so siehts aus. der staat hat mir ganz sicher nicht zu sagen, was auf meinen rechner zu sein hat und was nicht, er hat ihn auch nicht bezahlt. wenn ich nun mal viren auf meinem pc haben will?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



moe schrieb:


> @freak2009: so siehts aus. der staat hat mir ganz sicher nicht zu sagen, was auf meinen rechner zu sein hat und was nicht, er hat ihn auch nicht bezahlt. wenn ich nun mal viren auf meinem pc haben will?



Genau! Was unseren PC nicht umbringt, macht ihn nur noch stärker!


----------



## Freak2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Aber wenn ihr mal überlegt.
Die Staatskassen sind unheimlich klamm.
Also ist das doch mehr als nachvollziebar das die jetzt unheimlich viel erfinden wo man bei verstoss mit Sanktionen kommt.
Das füllt die Kassen.
Jede Wette,im Laufe des Jahres kommt ganz sicher noch mehr von so einem Müll.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Freak2009 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr mal überlegt.
> Die Staatskassen sind unheimlich klamm.
> Also ist das doch mehr als nachvollziebar das die jetzt unheimlich viel erfinden wo man bei verstoss mit Sanktionen kommt.
> Das füllt die Kassen.
> Jede Wette,im Laufe des Jahres kommt ganz sicher noch mehr von so einem Müll.



Tja, nur so kann man die Staats-schulden etwas mindern... Obwohl ja genau dafür wieder Steuergelder "verschwendet" werden...


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

naja, die aussage mit "kampf angesagt" usw... das entzieht sich mir jetzt jeglicher logik. ein verbrecher der sich mit immer mehr rafinesse dem gesetz zu entziehen versucht ist deswegen auch kein guter mensch. wenn man das feuer nur mehr und mehr anheizt, muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man sich selber verbrennt.

aber nochmal zum thema an sich: was wäre denn dabei, wenn es solche zertifizierungen für virenscanner gäbe? man könnte sich seinen VS immernoch selber auswählen, nur die wahl keinen zu nutzen entfiele halt. aber das machen eh die wenigsten. was wenn in dtl rechner ohne VS nicht ausgeliefert werden dürfen? bzw kein OS ohne VS laufen darf. abkürzungs wirrwar ^^

sicherlich schon utopisch sowas durchsetzen zu wollen, aber wenn dem so wäre, könnten die beteiligten VS-hersteller den staat ja vllt mit ein paar prozenten am gewinn beteiligen und dafür die kosten für VS subventionieren. das da ne jahreslizens halt nur noch 5euro kostet un keine 20 oder 30 oder was das so kostet. durch die größeren verkaufszahlen machen die unternehmen/softwreschmieden dann mehr gewinn und können die %e an den staat verkraften und dieser bekommt somit wieder nen paar kosten rein die er raushaut.

ob das nu wirklich funtzen würde... kA ^^ aber wäre sowas nich wenigstens ein diskutabler ansatz?


----------



## Freak2009 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ja sicher wäre das nen Anstz. Aber nicht gleich wieder mit Zwang kommen.

Steuergelder?
Irrtum.
Für das Call Center wirds ne saftige 0900 geben mit einer freundliche Stimme die da sagt "Leider sind alle Plätze belegt. Aber sobalt einer bla bla bla......" Naturlich muss man vorher durch Tastendruck oder Sprachwahl eingeben um was für einen Schädling es sich möglichweise handelt.


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

OMG 
Es wird immer schlimmer! Nur Idioten im Bundestag...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, die aussage mit "kampf angesagt" usw... das entzieht sich mir jetzt jeglicher logik. ein verbrecher der sich mit immer mehr rafinesse dem gesetz zu entziehen versucht ist deswegen auch kein guter mensch. wenn man das feuer nur mehr und mehr anheizt, muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man sich selber verbrennt.



Mit "kampf angesagt" meinte ich, das es einige extrem ehrgeizige Virenprogrammierer gibt, für die das erschaffen von viren so etwas wie ein leistungssport ist. Jeder will den gefährlicheren/ lästigeren computervirus erschaffen, um sich dann für den größten zu halten oder sowas in der Art.
Und wenn jetzt die Bundesregierung daher kommt, und sagt : "Wir wollen das infizieren von rechnern durch viren unterbinden usw." dann wird bei dem ein oder anderen der Ehrgeiz geweckt, nach dem Motto : "Jetzt erst recht! Dir zeig ich's!" Du glaubst garnicht wie viele computerviren aus langeweile/oder ehrgeiz usw. von nerds geschaffen werden.
Hier im Forum gibts ja auch den einen oder anderen der immer den schnellsten/besten Spielerechner haben will, und genauso ist es auch mit der Programmierung von Computerviren...


----------



## Rotax (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Lelwani schrieb:


> einfach traurig wie verblendet und dumm manche leute einfach sind...
> 
> willst du es nich sehen oder kannst du es nich sehen?
> 
> das tut echt schon weh deine dünnschiss hier auch nur zulesen... mal ehrlich wie kann mann so verplant sein?




Werd doch mal konkret, was ist an meinem Beitrag inhaltlich falsch?



DaStash schrieb:


> "    Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte lieber nicht mit Steinen werefen.
> Es geht eben nicht nur um Information. Hast du dir den verlinkten Artikel eigentlich auch durchgelesenen? Anscheinend nicht.^^
> "Provider wie die Telekom, 1&1 oder Arcor sollen ihre Kunden automatisch warnen, wenn sie sich Viren eingefangen haben. *Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen.*""



Doch natürlich hab ich ihn gelesen.

Was ist daran falsch? Wer mit Absicht (!) Viren verbreitet, was er zwangsläufig tut wenn er sich dagegen sträubt sie zu entfernen, der gehört natürlich bestraft und den kann man imho auch als eine Art Mittäter sehen. Ich persönlich hab nunmal auch keine Lust Viren zu bekommen nur weil so ein n00b den ganzen Tag seine vervirte Kiste laufen lässt.


Solche Leute wie er hier haben den Text nicht gelesen oder verstanden:



Freak2009 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum,das man da wieder Bevormundet wird (also wieder Zwang) und dann gleich noch Sanktionen mit ins Gespräch kommen.
> Ich bin Volljährig und kann selbst entscheiden ob mit oder ohne Virenschutz ins Netz.(habe einen) Da muss man das vor dem Surfen nicht naoch gross kontrollern.




Natürlich kannst du ohne Virenschutz ins Internet gehen, das ist deine Sache, das soll auch nicht bestraft werden. Sondern die Weigerung der Entfernung von Personen deren Rechner infiziert sind.


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

also ich finde diese Aktion genauso sinnlos wie die Netzsperre.

die nächste Aktion wäre dann warscheinlich den PC auf Wörter wie: Bin Laden, Bombe, Amoklauf,... ect. zu untersuchen. wenn damit erst einmal angefangen wurde, zieht mitsicherheit noch die geldgeile Musikindustrie mit, und will das der Pc auf Raupkopien und co. untersucht wird.

eine Strafe zu bekommen, wenn der user seine Viren nicht löscht finde totaler Blödsinn. Als beispiel: auf dem PC von meinem Kumpel sind mit sicherheit 4-5 Viren aber er will davon nichts wissen





> [...] Ich weiß nicht wo dein Problem ist. solang die Kiste doch laüft!?!


 ich finde es besser das man die Ar***e findet die diese Viren programmieren und DIE sollte man Bestrafen.

Das ist genau das selbe als wenn man sagen würde, dass es in deutschland keine Obdachlosen geben soll. aber wo lediglich gesagt wird:,,jeder der einen Obdachlosen ansieht, kommt ans zahlen"


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

@grell: wärs dann aber nich angebrachter diese leute derart anzugreifen. selbst wenn wir vom verschwörerischen stand ausgehen wollen (wer weis schon wie nah er an der wahrheit is ^^) dass der staat den gläsernen menschen haben will und unser aller privatsphäre ein dorn in dessen auge is. das er nur schlimmes im sinn hat und seine bürger übern tisch ziehn will, wos nur geht... selbst in diesem schwarzen falle wären die vermaledeiten "leistungssportler" dran schuld, wenn der staat durch sonen rotz endlich die erforderlichen mittel in der hand hält, um ihrem sadistentum freien lauf lassen zu können.

einen massenmörder der dem gesetz den kampf angesagt hat und es als leistungssport ansieht, das perfekte verbrechen zu begehn, wird sicher auch nich bejubelt, weil er so tapfer gegen den staat vorgeht...

aber generell erstmal danke für die antwort


----------



## speddy411 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ...ich finde es besser das man die Ar***e findet die diese Viren programmieren und DIE sollte man Bestrafen.



/sign


...Es ist schlicht so das über solche "modernen" Medien die Falschen entscheiden.

Wenn ich mir überlege das Leute wie "Startseite ? Ich weiß nicht mal was das ist" oder so Typen wie "Was ist nochmal ein Browser" über mein Verhalten am PC entscheiden sollen ziehe ich vorher lieber den Stecker und bleibe offline...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ich finde es besser das man die Ar***e findet die diese Viren programmieren und DIE sollte man Bestrafen.



Die kann man überhaupt nicht alle finden. Die sitzen überall auf der Welt verteilt, und machen munter weiter mit der Virusprogrammierung. Außerdem wissen leute mit weniger PC-kenntniss oftmals garnicht das sie viren/trojaner auf'm rechner haben, weil die Schädlinge versteckt und unerkannt operieren.
Allein schon deshalb ist so eine "Hilfe von seiten der Bundesregierung" schwachsinn! Und selbst Virenschutzprogramme bieten keinen 100%igen schutz! Die Virenscanner können das Risiko eines viren befalls zwar stark mindern, aber ganz verhindern kann das selbst das beste Antivirusprogramm nicht...


----------



## speddy411 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Natürlich gibt es viel zu viele DAU´s die sich meistens kein oder gleich 2 Virenscanner installieren, stets nach dem Motto "Doppelt hält besser".

Dennoch wäre es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung mehr gegen Botnetze, Viren, Malware etc. zu unternehmen...

Auch wenn man natürlich nur ein Bruchteil der Verfasser fassen könnte...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DarkMo schrieb:


> einen massenmörder der dem gesetz den kampf angesagt hat und es als leistungssport ansieht, das perfekte verbrechen zu begehn, wird sicher auch nich bejubelt, weil er so tapfer gegen den staat vorgeht...



Vom normalen bürger dessen PC durch einen virus abgek..kt ist wird so jemand garantiert nicht bejubelt, da hast du recht. Aber ein virusprogrammierer wird ja wohl kaum in aller öffentlichkeit verkünden das er gerade einen neuen fiesen computervirus programmiert hat. Er wird dies nur unter seines gleichen verkünden, vom rest der Welt anonym geschützt. Denn wenn man alle virenprogrammierer der Welt fassen würde, bräuchten wir ja keine Antivirus Software mehr. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> aber generell erstmal danke für die antwort


 Nix zu danken!


----------



## Haxti (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> *lach* Was sind dass denn für welche? Ob ich meinen Rechner schütze oder nicht liegt doch in meinem eigenen Ermessen. Da ich es ohnehin tu, muss ich mir doch nichts pflichtweise raufladen.
> 
> Was für ein Schwachfug.




Wo ist unser Schäubletrojaner? xD Wer weiss, was die neben einem Scan noch so alles machen


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Sorry aber fast alle hier haben doch garkeine Ahnung um was es eigl. geht.
> 
> Es geht nur darum dass die Provider die Kunden informieren wenn sie unwissentlich Viren "verbreiten" und diese dann entfernen müssen, was ja völlig ok und eigl. selbstverständlich ist, so will man z.B. den Aufbau von Botnetzwerken erschweren.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Jeder der anderen Schaden zufügt, ob wissentlich oder nicht, trägt dafür die Verantwortung. Wir leben nun mal in einer Gesellschaft, in der nicht jeder alles tun und lassen kann, ohne Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen. Wer das möchte, kann ja gern auf eine einsame Insel ziehen. Aber ohne die Errungenschaften, die er dem Schaffen anderer Menschen zu verdanken hat, wie zum Beispiel Computer, Internet ...

Ob das, was sich Politiker so ausdenken, die richtigen Wege sind, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber sie sind nun auch mal nur Menschen, die sich irren können, wie jeder andere. Euch (die sich über einen Zwang zum Pflicht-Virenschutz aufregen) unterstellt auch keiner, das ihr aus Böswilligkeit das Risiko der Verbreitung eingeht, warum vermutet ihr Böswilligkeit bei Politikern, die versuchen, Probleme zu lösen ?


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



CyLord schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit Euren Autovergleichen...
> 
> Ohne Bremse riskiert man sich selbst, sein Auto und andere. Bei einem Trojaner bei weitem nicht so viel. Wir haben es doch schon sehr lange nicht mehr mit richtigen Viren zu tun. Unter MS-DOS, das waren noch Viren mit Phoenix und Doodle 44.



Sagte jemand, dem ein Virus schon mal vertrauliche Daten "geklaut" hat


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



moe schrieb:


> welche "virenlast" denn bitte? heute sind doch spy- und malware viel weiter verbreitet (--> hallo bundestrojaner).
> 
> unglaublich wie diese leute überhaupt keine anhnung haben. mit viren kann man was kaputt machen, aber keine kontos hacken.



Wo hast Du denn diese Weisheit her ? Ein Computer-Virus ist ein Programm und kann das, was der eher mehr als weniger intelligente Programmierer hineingepackt hat. Wenn der Virus aktiv wird und darum geht es ja hier wohl.

Verstehe sowieso nicht, dass sich so viele über einen Pflicht-Virenschutz aufregen, die schon einen benutzen. Es war nirgends die Rede von einem bestimmten Programm, was sich die Hersteller von Anti-Viren-Software (sprich: der Markt) gar nicht gefallen lassen würden. Ziel ist es doch wohl, die Internet-Nutzer zu sensibilisieren, welche aus Unwissenheit oder Leichtfertigkeit keine entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergreifen. Vielleicht sollte mal jemand die teilweise durchaus produktiven Ideen aus dem Thema zielführend kanalisieren.


----------



## Chucky1978 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



mattinator schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Jeder der anderen Schaden zufügt, ob wissentlich oder nicht, trägt dafür die Verantwortung. Wir leben nun mal in einer Gesellschaft, in der nicht jeder alles tun und lassen kann, ohne Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen.



Das ist der größte dünnpfiff, der nur von unwissenden Leuten stammen kann, die entweder das ende der Welt jedes Jahr prophezeien, oder den absoluten Weltfrieden wollen, und nicht einsehen, das man dafür erst die menschen ausrotten muss.

Unwissentlich kannst du für GAR NICHTS zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, es sei den es war in deiner Pflicht das Wissen vorher zu erlangen und du warst nur zu blöd dafür (Bsp Strassenverkehr). Im PC-Sektor kannst du aber von einen Otto-Normal-User nicht verlangen das Wissen eines IT-Studenten zu haben, du kannst einem 70 jährigen auch nicht verbieten einen PC zu besitzen, nur weil er mal gerade weiß wie der PC angeht, er aber auch mehr nicht braucht, um 1 mal im Monat seine alte Briefmarkensammlung zu verkaufen/aufzustocken via ebay.

Zudem sind Virenscanner und Co nie 100% sicher. Also auch scheiss egal deiner Aussage nach, wenn ich jetzt deine eMail-Addys von deinem rechner runterlade, und dann deine Kumpels vollspame gehst DU in den Knast, weil ich mir zugriff auf deinen Rechner verschafft habe, und du dies nicht bemerkt hast ggf. dein Sicherheitspaket nicht meinem Standard, ggf. der leistung des Hackers entspricht? Weil es ist ja dann deiner Aussage nach auch unwissentlich.... Oder ich klaue heute nacht dein Auto, fahre um diese Zeit ungewöhnlich aber möglich ein Kind um, weil du unwissentlich durch die Anschaffung deines Fahrzeugs was zwar abgeschlossen war, geholfen hast, das ich heute einen Menschen kille, wirst du nun auch wieder von leuten wie dir bestraft. Ist das wirklich deiner Meinung nach in Ordnung... und sag nicht das sind ganz andere Themen oder Situationen.. das ist genau das selbe nur in grün. Wenn man irgendwo anfängt zu bestrafen obwohl so gesehen die Opfer dadurch die Täter werden, wird das auf Dauer überall genauso passieren.

Wie du schon sagst..Gesellschaft, aber auch Rechtsstaat.. In einer guten Gesellschaft geht es auch darum die Opfer zu schützen, nicht zu bestrafen, nur weil sie schwächer sind als du... sonst hätten wie Anarchie

Also ich hoffe das du niemals was zu sagen hast. 
Fangen wir also deiner aussage nach an die leute zu bestrafen die Deiner Meinung nach nicht GENUG tun, statt die zu bestrafen, die es wissentlich tun, da am ende es nur ums Geld geht, und bei den Opfern ist so mehr Geld zu holen als bei den Tätern.


----------



## Chucky1978 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Aber zum Thema.. ich finde ein Grundschutz muss gegeben sein.. Zwar kann man auf der einen Seite sagen jeder ist für seinen Rechner selbst verantwortlich, und Internet ist kein deutsches Hohheitsgebiet allein, und der Schaden der entstehen kann, und dessen schutz liegt allein im Aufgabenbereich des jeweiligen Anwenders. (sehe ich pers. auch so)

Ich bin zwar kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, das im Internet-Sektor alle mehr oder weniger "gute" Ideen, die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht, nicht ohne finanziellen Eigennutz in der Politik von statten geht. 

Sollte es am ende also so ausschauen, das D zu Microsoft z.b sagt, ihr müsst für alle kommenden wie auch vorangegangene Betriebssystem Online sofort einen nach aktuellen Standards kostenlosen Virenscanner/Sicherheitspaket anbietet, und dieses auch nach standards aktuell haltet , dann bin ich dafür.

Soll allerdings ein Programm auf den Markt geschmissen werden, was von allein den Vettern, Brüdern, Schwestern oder reiner Anleitung der Regierung erstellt wurde, oder die möglichkeit gegeben sein, das die Erkennungsstufe so gering ist, das fast alles als Virus erkannt wird, und somit evtl. nachträglich durch irgendwelche Leute geprüft wird z.b emails, Bilder, usw, dann bin ich völlig dagegegen.. wäre beschissen, wenn der Ex meiner Freundin an so einem terminal sitzt, ich einem kumpel einen Trainer für ein Spiel schicke, und in der mail schreibe das ich meiner Freundin, also seiner Ex mit der Blondine von gestern fremd gegangen bin, wäre das mehr als übel :o)... die meisten Trainer werden ja als Trojaner erkannt


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

sag mal weist du eigentlich wo von du schreibst ? 
zu einem hat Vista und Win 7 den Defander,
dann blocken eh alle Neueren CPUs einiges an Schädlingen weg ,  u.a. gibt es ein kostenlose Anti Viren Soft von MS  Microsoft Security Essentials ,  das ebenfalls  sich aktualisiert,
irgendwo soll wohl der eindruck erweckt werden, das Vista/Win 7 währe sehr unsicher 
und MS hat nichts, jeden 2. Dienstag im Monat ist Patch-day , wo ist eigentlich das Problem ?

das angeblich so viele PCs mit Viren infiziert sind in Deutschland stimmt übrigens auch nicht ganz , diese Behauptung ist nur ein Vorwand und eine glatte Lüge .


----------



## Chucky1978 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich nenne dir direkt 20 leute die keinen Virenscanner drauf haben allein aus meinem bekanntkreis, auch keinen defender, und Win7 und Vista liegt abseits ihrer vorstellungskraft ggf. was der rechner verkraftet. Es gibt nicht nur Vista und Win7.. es gibt auch noch Win95 so komisch sich das für User aus diesem Forum anhört.

Und wenn ich mein System installiere sehe ich da kein MS Security Essentials was sich automatisch installiert, oder eine Aufforderung like Internet Explorer welchen Browser ich nutzen
möchte... wohl wird das im SecurityCenter dann später nachgeholt, aber wie gesagt.. es gibt mehr als nur Vista und Win7

Der defender ist nicht gerade ein nenenswerter Schutz allein.

Und das soviele Viren existieren... doch glaube schon... ich musste 3 Monate ohne DSL auskommen nur mit dummen GPRS und hatte keinen Virenscanner und wollte mit 3,5K keinen runterladen. Nach nur emails abrufen und surfen hatte ich nach 3 Monaten einige Daten
infiziert.. und mit 3,5K hab ich nicht gerade viel illigale Software oder sonstiges runtergeladen, sondern war nur in eigentlich "seriösen" Sites unterwegs... und wenn ich dran denke das in meinem bekanntenkreis schon einige sind, die keinen Virenscanner drauf haben die >40 sind meist.. naja... es werden nicht die einzigsten sein. Besonders da da einer von ihnen den rechner platt machen musste, der zwar einen hatte, den aber ausschaltete ggf. nicht aktualisieret hat weils alles so lange dauert... nur weil man selbst einen gewissen standard hat darf man nicht denken, das alle diesen Standard und höher besitzen was PC-Ausstattung, kenntnis, Software angeht...


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ja und das hat doch jeder selber zu entschieden genau so wie das mit der Schweine Impfung und infiziert werden können eh nur System die nicht abgesichert sind.
und jeden PC kann noch zusätzlich  absichern wenn man weis wie .


----------



## Chucky1978 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ja genau, jetzt gehe mal zu meinem vater, und hau ihm mal die Wörter Java, HTML, Email Client usw um die Ohren.. der holt das Nudelholz raus und schickt dich zurück in die geschlossene ggf. denkt du bist Afghane wegen Fremdspracheund wählt 911/110


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Anderes Szenario System Fehler beim Provider man hat keinen Virus und bekommt alle 3 Minute diese Botschaft eingeblendet ... doll 
Deutschland schafft nicht ein mal jeden Bürger mit einem schellen DSL Anschluss zu versorgen  habe immer noch kein DSL  Großstadt. 
Alt Kanzler  hatte schon 2005 davon gesprochen, jedem sein DSL Anschluss heute haben wir ende 2009 und immer noch nix .
wie kann man nur auf so eine Idee kommen das frage ich mich immer noch ?


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Hrrmmmf - mal wieder der übliche Kontrollwahn - Bullshit. Die Behörden sollten erstmal sicherstellen, das nicht die Behördeneigenen Rechner verseucht sind, und dann sollten die mal gucken, welche Behördenrechner mal so als "Tracker" oder "Kiposerver" mißbraucht werden. Grosse Töne spucken, und nicht wissen, was im eigenen Laden vorgeht, ist "unterste Schublade"

Und dann sollten die Herren Politiker sich mal im Kabinett und sonstwo zusammensetzen, und überlegen, wie dem Übel des Mißbrauchs des Internet im allgemeinen Begegnet werden kann.

Ich persönlich sehe eine Wurzel in der totalen Anonymität - In der realen Welt ist es ausgeschlossen, bei irgend einer Handlung nicht als PHYSISCHE PERSON erkennbar zu sein - Es ist unmöglich, den Kontakt mit dem Gegenüber von Angesicht zu Angesicht oder zumindest Verbal zu vermeiden.
Nur im Netz geht das. Dadurch sind viele Menschen "psychologisch Enthemmt" sie verhalten sich in Foren und Chats oder auch bei EBAY, wie sie sich "draussen" niemals verhalten würden. Und wo sie mit ihrem Fehlverhalten auch schnell an harte Grenzen stossen würden.
Leider ist es so, das das Fehlen von Regeln (und jemandem, der sie durchsetzt) immer nur das Schlechte zu Tage bringt.

Keine Ahnung wie das zu ändern wäre. Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn einer IP Adresse immer ein natürlicher Klar-Name offen erkennbar zugeordnet sein muss. vielleicht ein IP6 Mischmasch. 123aef234xyz567-max_müller
Es wäre aber eine Abwägung und eine Einschränkung - man müsste moralisch überlegen, ob man so etwas möchte. Jedenfalls wäre dann jeglicher Datenverkehr "personalisiert".


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Das ist der größte dünnpfiff, der nur von unwissenden Leuten stammen kann, die entweder das ende der Welt jedes Jahr prophezeien, oder den absoluten Weltfrieden wollen, und nicht einsehen, das man dafür erst die menschen ausrotten muss.
> 
> Unwissentlich kannst du für GAR NICHTS zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, es sei den es war in deiner Pflicht das Wissen vorher zu erlangen und du warst nur zu blöd dafür (Bsp Strassenverkehr). Im PC-Sektor kannst du aber von einen Otto-Normal-User nicht verlangen das Wissen eines IT-Studenten zu haben, du kannst einem 70 jährigen auch nicht verbieten einen PC zu besitzen, nur weil er mal gerade weiß wie der PC angeht, er aber auch mehr nicht braucht, um 1 mal im Monat seine alte Briefmarkensammlung zu verkaufen/aufzustocken via ebay.
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Ich schrieb wörtlich:


> Jeder der anderen Schaden zufügt, ob wissentlich oder nicht, trägt dafür die Verantwortung.


Wo steht da etwas von zur Verantwortung ziehen,
und wo habe ich davon geschreiben, jemanden zu bestrafen 

Du trägst doch auch die Verantwortung für das, was Du hier schreibst.
Auch, wenn ich Dich wegen Beleidigung für die Formulierung


> Das ist der größte dünnpfiff, der nur von unwissenden Leuten stammen kann, die entweder das ende der Welt jedes Jahr prophezeien, oder den absoluten Weltfrieden wollen, und nicht einsehen, das man dafür erst die menschen ausrotten muss.


verklagen würde.
Hier sollte jeder seine Meinung sagen können, ohne dafüf beschimpft zu werden. Was qualifiziert Dich dazu, über andere urteilen zu wollen 
Bleib mal ganz locker und lerne, auch mal anderen Menschen zuzuhören und zu versuchen, ihre Meinung zu verstehen.


----------



## Ska1i (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Ich gründe meinen eigenen Staat und erkläre diesen für unabhängig 

Soviel zum Thema Demokratie... Wir wählen eine Diktatur auf Zeit, die 4 Jahre lang macht was Sie will...  Ich glaub der einzige Grund, warum sie nicht total durchdrehen ist, weil sie nach 4 Jahren nochmal gewählt werden wollen. Würde dies wegfallen würden unseren lieben Oberhäupter, naja, auch egal...


----------



## Magic12345 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Naja ... ihr seid echt die besten. Damit sind dann wohl alle Probleme beseitigt. Wer war denn auf eurem tollen IT Gipfel? Ausser Kaffeetrinken habt ihr da wohl nichts ernsthaft besprochen. lol


----------



## WhackShit007 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

ich schätze mal die empfohlenen virenprogramme erkennen und löschen dann alle cracks und keygens. darauf hab ich ja nur gewartet(ironie)!


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema.. ich finde ein Grundschutz muss gegeben sein.. Zwar kann man auf der einen Seite sagen jeder ist für seinen Rechner selbst verantwortlich, und Internet ist kein deutsches Hohheitsgebiet allein, und der Schaden der entstehen kann, und dessen schutz liegt allein im Aufgabenbereich des jeweiligen Anwenders. (sehe ich pers. auch so)
> 
> Ich bin zwar kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, das im Internet-Sektor alle mehr oder weniger "gute" Ideen, die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht, nicht ohne finanziellen Eigennutz in der Politik von statten geht.
> 
> ...



Das ist im Vergleich zu Deinem ersten Post schon eher sachdienlich.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Politiker haben nur schwachsinn im Kopf.
Mit diesem Gesetz unterstützen sie nur Cyberkriminelle.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

*all
mal daran gedacht, das man mit dieser Aktion 
"Bundesregierung plant Virenschutz für alle " , vielleicht die GEZ Abgabe auf PCs rechtfertigen will ?


----------



## Rotax (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Das ist der größte dünnpfiff, der nur von unwissenden Leuten stammen kann, die entweder das ende der Welt jedes Jahr prophezeien, oder den absoluten Weltfrieden wollen, und nicht einsehen, das man dafür erst die menschen ausrotten muss.
> 
> Unwissentlich kannst du für GAR NICHTS zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, es sei den es war in deiner Pflicht das Wissen vorher zu erlangen und du warst nur zu blöd dafür (Bsp Strassenverkehr). Im PC-Sektor kannst du aber von einen Otto-Normal-User nicht verlangen das Wissen eines IT-Studenten zu haben, du kannst einem 70 jährigen auch nicht verbieten einen PC zu besitzen, nur weil er mal gerade weiß wie der PC angeht, er aber auch mehr nicht braucht, um 1 mal im Monat seine alte Briefmarkensammlung zu verkaufen/aufzustocken via ebay.
> 
> ...




Du laberst *******, denk doch vorher mal nach.

Auch wenn der 70jährige Rentner darüber informiert wird dass sein PC Viren verbreitet oder Teil eines Botnetzes ist und ANSCHLIEßEND nichts unternimmt schadet er den anderen Leuten / PCs zwangsläufig !

Ob Virenscanner 100% sicher sind oder nicht spielt also keine Rolle, wer WISSENTLICH Viren verbreitet sollte dafür bestraft werden!

Bevor man schreibt sollte man sich erstmal informieren wie das genau ablaufen soll bevor man so Zeug fern ab der Praxis schreibt.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Auch wenn der 70jährige Rentner darüber informiert wird dass sein PC Viren verbreitet oder Teil eines Botnetzes ist und ANSCHLIEßEND nichts unternimmt schadet er den anderen Leuten / PCs zwangsläufig !


das ist falsch und nicht ganz richtig,
er schadet nur da, wo er die Emal von hat und da wo der was hoch lädt 
 bei den Leuten  die ihren PC nicht abgesichert haben !


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Ob Virenscanner 100% sicher sind oder nicht spielt also keine Rolle, wer WISSENTLICH Viren verbreitet sollte dafür bestraft werden!


Nur mal so ne Frage, wie will mann das zweifelsfrei feststellen, ob es jemand wissentlich macht oder nicht? 



amdintel schrieb:


> *all
> mal daran gedacht, das man mit dieser Aktion
> "Bundesregierung plant Virenschutz für alle " , vielleicht die GEZ Abgabe auf PCs rechtfertigen will ?


Was hat das Virenscannen mit der GEZ zu tun

MfG


----------



## Rotax (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Na ganz einfach, wenn der Provider bzw. das zuständige Ministerium demjenigen einen Brief schreibt oder anruft, ab dem Moment ist die betreffende Person informiert.

@ amdintel:

Mein Zitat ist komplett richtig, du weisst wohl nicht wie ein Botneztwerk funktioniert. Allgemein schreibst du sehr viel Stuss hier, aber ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist falsch und nicht ganz richtig,


 
Klasse Formulierung.  

Einen Pflicht Virenschutz für alle ist nicht soo verkehrt, aber leider nur schwer umsetzbar.
Wer soll denn überprüfen, dass alle einen Virenscanner drauf haben, der aktuell ist und auch benutzt wird?
Wer entscheidet, welche Firma den Virenschutz anbieten soll?
Das sind meiner Meinung nach mal wieder Einwürfe von Politikern, die gleich wieder im Aus landen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Linux?



Mit Linux geht die Tastatur vom Laptop nicht mehr, fragt mich aber nicht warum!!!


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Genau so ist es und wie ich schon sagte:
das besten für Alle ist die Provider bauen Filter ein , dann gibt es kein wenn und aber , 
damit so was erst gar nicht passieren kann,  hatte noch nie Viren oder andere Schädlinge bei Vista  natürlich installiere ich aktuelle Patches  , aber leude mit einem langsamen I-Net Zugang 56 K können das einfach nicht weil das zu lange dauert ... aber auch das ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen , das letzte  und vor letzte Update vom  Flash Player  bringt meinen IE 7 generell zum Absturz bei bestimmen Web Seiten , habe wieder eine ganz alte Version vom Flash Player installieren müssen , toll ne .
Die , die da angeblich für Sicherheit sorgen wollen richten oft mehr Schanden an  als Sicherheit muss ich leider mal hier sagten,
vielleicht haben aber auch die angeblichen Experten überhaupt keine Ahnung ? Der dumme ist dann der User der auf ein mal ein instabiles OS hat .
Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein ?
Hier besteht  auf jeden   Fall erheblicher Nachbesserungs Bedarf (!)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Nur mal zwei Sätze die viel mehr aussagen als jegliche Polemik:

"Aus diesem Grund baut die Initiative des eco auf Freiwilligkeit. Maßnahmen gegen vermeintlich unwillige Kunden sind nicht vorgesehen."


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, wenn der Provider bzw. das zuständige Ministerium demjenigen einen Brief schreibt oder anruft, ab dem Moment ist die betreffende Person informiert.


Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden, hier nochmal die Frage:
"Wie will mann das zweifelsfrei feststellen, ob es jemand, so wie du geschrieben hast, *wissentlich* macht oder nicht?" 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nur mal zwei Sätze die viel mehr aussagen als jegliche Polemik:
> 
> "Aus diesem Grund baut die Initiative des eco auf Freiwilligkeit. Maßnahmen gegen vermeintlich unwillige Kunden sind nicht vorgesehen."


Die Diskussion hat grundlegend nichts mit Polemik zu tun, sondern bezieht sich schon auf konkrete Aussagen diesbezüglich:
Provider wie die Telekom, 1&1 oder Arcor sollen ihre Kunden automatisch warnen, wenn sie sich Viren eingefangen haben. *Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen*.

MfG


----------



## JePe (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hat grundlegend nichts mit Polemik zu tun, sondern bezieht sich schon auf konkrete Aussagen diesbezüglich...)



Diese "konkrete Aussage" ist eine Ueberschrift - nicht etwa ein zuordenbares Zitat. Nur ein paar Zeilen unter dieser Ueberschrift haettest Du das hier gefunden:

_Das Bundesamt fuer Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) und der Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft (eco) werden das Vorhaben am heutigen Dienstag beim IT-Gipfel der Bundesregierung in Stuttgart vorstellen._

Das BSI "unterstuetzt" das Vorhaben (nachzulesen auf deren Website) und verlinkt lediglich zu eco. Und ebendieser Verband sagt das so ziemlich exakte Gegenteil dessen, was hier in gewohnter Staatsparanoia behauptet wird.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hat grundlegend nichts mit Polemik zu tun, sondern bezieht sich schon auf konkrete Aussagen diesbezüglich:
> Provider wie die Telekom, 1&1 oder Arcor sollen ihre Kunden automatisch warnen, wenn sie sich Viren eingefangen haben. *Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen*.
> 
> MfG


Das ist aber auch nur die "Fehl"-Interpretation von Welt Online.
Eco Fachbereichsleiter Sven Karge sagte:
"Wer im Netz ohne Virenschutz unterwegs ist, gefährdet andere Nutzer in etwa so, wie ein Autofahrer, der mit kaputten Bremsen unterwegs ist und so andere fahrlässig gefährdet."
Da ist keine Rede von Sanktionen, lediglich ein Hinweis auf die Fahrlässigkeit, mehr nicht.
Außerdem war es Stand 08.12.09 11:24 Uhr. Da war noch nicht mal der IT-Gipfel im Gange. Wer aus solchen Äußerungen voreilig seine Schlüsse zieht urteilt meist falsch und verbreitet somit Panik in der Internet Gemeinschaft.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur die "Fehl"-Interpretation von Welt Online.
> Eco Fachbereichsleiter Sven Karge sagte:
> "Wer im Netz ohne Virenschutz unterwegs ist, gefährdet andere Nutzer in etwa so, wie ein Autofahrer, der mit kaputten Bremsen unterwegs ist und so andere fahrlässig gefährdet."
> Da ist keine Rede von Sanktionen, lediglich ein Hinweis auf die Fahrlässigkeit, mehr nicht.
> Außerdem war es Stand 08.12.09 11:24 Uhr. Da war noch nicht mal der IT-Gipfel im Gange. Wer aus solchen Äußerungen voreilig seine Schlüsse zieht urteilt meist falsch und verbreitet somit Panik in der Internet Gemeinschaft.


Eine Sprecherin im Bonner BSI bestätigte die Pläne. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

@DaStash
Sicherlich sind dem BSI diese Pläne schon läger bekannt, ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches drann. Dennoch war bis Dato weder bei Eco noch beim BSI die Rede von einer Pflicht und/oder irgendwelchen Sanktionen.
Jedem aufmerksamen Leser der wenigsten etwas selber nachrecherchiert hätte es auffallen müssen dass einzig allein die Medien von Pflicht und Sanktionen reden.


----------



## JePe (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Das setzt emotionsloses Interesse an der Sache voraus. Tatsaechlich soll hier aber wohl nur wieder mal ein staatsparanoider Flame losgetreten und ein nicht bedrohtes Grundrecht (hier: infizierter PC) gegen ebenfalls nicht vorhandene Feinde verteidigt werden.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hat grundlegend nichts mit Polemik zu tun, sondern bezieht sich schon auf konkrete Aussagen diesbezüglich:
> Provider wie die Telekom, 1&1 oder Arcor sollen ihre Kunden automatisch warnen, wenn sie sich Viren eingefangen haben. *Wer die Schädlinge nicht entfernt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen*.
> 
> MfG


das ganze bei 24 Monate Vertrags Knebenlung 
der Gang zum Anwalt und Klage so wie Einstellung der Zahlungen wegen Vertrags bruch  dürfe dann kein Thema mehr sein.
Nach dem Vertrag und AGB  dürfen die Provider nur die Leistungen einstellen, wenn man gob Vorsätzlich handelt und Missbräuchlich den Zugang  benutzt, wenn man Viren auf dem PC bekommt und selber nichts dafür kann, ist das keine vorsätzliche Handlung . 
Nach geltendem Gesetz und bei laufenden Vertrag darf der Provider  nicht morgen kommen und die AGB und Vertrag nicht zum Nachteil des Kunden verändern ! Da fällt dann das s.g. Sonder Kündigungs Recht an, oder man verklagt einfach den Provider auf Einhaltung des Vertrages .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

@amdintel

Liest Du überhaupt was hier geschrieben wird? Offensichtlich nicht!


----------



## Rotax (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden, hier nochmal die Frage:
> "Wie will mann das zweifelsfrei feststellen, ob es jemand, so wie du geschrieben hast, *wissentlich* macht oder nicht?"



Na wie schon gesagt, ab dem Moment wo er darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt wird macht er es wissentlich, wenn er dann nicht reagiert muss er mit Sanktionen rechnen. Ob er es davor mit Absicht gemacht hat oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, zumal man das auch garnicht nachvollziehen könnte.

amdintel du bist einfach nur zum lachen, du Update-Gott mit deinem Internet Explorer 7.

Wenn jemand nur 56k hat und deshalb keine Updates machen kann darf er eben nicht ins Internet, das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht dass er Viren verbreiten darf, wenn ich kein Geld mehr für den TÜV übrig habe darf ich ja auch nicht mehr rumfahren. Mal Gehirn einschalten.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @amdintel
> 
> Liest Du überhaupt was hier geschrieben wird? Offensichtlich nicht!


wahrscheinlich bist du etwas einseitig informiert ?


----------



## Rotax (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Lass die dummen rhetorischen Fragen, der einzige der hier schlecht informiert ist bist du. 

"Nach dem Vertrag und AGB dürfen die Provider nur die Leistungen einstellen, wenn man gob Vorsätzlich handelt und Missbräuchlich den Zugang benutzt, wenn man Viren auf dem PC bekommt und selber nichts dafür kann, ist das keine vorsätzliche Handlung ."

Junge, lies den verdammten Text. Du hast es noch nicht kapiert wie das funktionieren soll. 

Du machst hier wegen den Plänen groß einen auf "scheiß Überwachungsstaat", verlangst aber gleichzeitig eine Filterung ALLER Inhalte für ALLE? Da sagen sogar die betreffenden Leute dass sowas nicht sein darf, stand irgendwo in einem solchen Bericht.

Kann man nicht mal Verwarnungen raushaun, an solche Leute die nicht die Texte lesen und nur Schwachsinn schreiben?


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



Rotax schrieb:


> Lass die dummen rhetorischen Fragen, der einzige der hier schlecht informiert ist bist du.
> 
> "Nach dem Vertrag und AGB dürfen die Provider nur die Leistungen einstellen, wenn man gob Vorsätzlich handelt und Missbräuchlich den Zugang benutzt, wenn man Viren auf dem PC bekommt und selber nichts dafür kann, ist das keine vorsätzliche Handlung ."
> 
> Junge, lies den verdammten Text. Du hast es noch nicht kapiert wie das funktionieren soll.



zu nächst ein mal bin ich nicht für dich 
als Junge zu bezeichnen  und möchte von dir auch nicht als solcher betitelt werden ! 

du  kapiert das scheinbar  nicht,
der PC ist mein Eigentum, wenn dieser mit Viren infiziert wurde wo für ich nichts kann,
ist das keine Strafbare Handlung im sinne StGB
und nicht ein mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, 

 "Vorsätzlich handelt und missbräuchlich" 
hat nicht mit einem unverschuldeten Viren  befall  zu tun den  der Benutzter nicht absichtlich herbeigeführt hat, sondern  äußere Einwirkungen sind . 
Wo soll da der Vorsatz sein?  
wenn der ein oder andere z.b.  keine Anti Viren Soft z.b. installieren hat oder nicht installieren kann , oder  nicht  möchte ? 
weil meist ABO Fallen sind diese Anti Soft und das ein oder andere das OS u.a zerlegt ? 
und "B:" für das ein oder andere OS es gar keine Anti Soft gibt ? Es ist ja nicht nur möglich mit dem PC und Vista ins Interent zu gehen, es gibt auch noch andere BS und Handys.


----------



## Rotax (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Wenn du vom Provider oder dem entsprechenden Ministerium davon in Kenntnis gesetzt wurdest dass dein PC Viren verteilt, ab dann handelst du zumindest fahrlässig. Wenn du die Viren dann nicht entfernst wirst bestraft, so einfach ist das. Wenn du solch einfache Sachen nichtmal kapierst halte dich aus solchen Diskussionen raus.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

nee man muss den bestrafen der die Viren auf 
deinen PC gesendet hat und das geschah über das Internet und über  dem Provider ,
ist übrigens schon lange Strafbar und bedarf keine Gesetzesänderung, 
wer Viren programmiert und diese absichtlich verbreitet, das ist aber hier  völlig anderes.
und hier wird doch mal wieder der schwarzen Peter dem zahlenden Kunden unter geschoben,
genauso gut wie ich schon gesagt habe,
können die Provider auch Viren Filter in ihren Servern einbauen 
damit diese erst gar nicht verbreitet werden können , vor allen würde das eine menge Geld sparen  und alles Filtern, egal ob PC oder Handy,   wahrscheinlich macht man das mit Absicht nun anderes ?


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Sicherlich sind dem BSI diese Pläne schon läger bekannt, ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches drann. Dennoch war bis Dato weder bei Eco noch beim BSI die Rede von einer Pflicht und/oder irgendwelchen Sanktionen.
> Jedem aufmerksamen Leser der wenigsten etwas selber nachrecherchiert hätte es auffallen müssen dass einzig allein die Medien von Pflicht und Sanktionen reden.


Erstens habe ich keine Meinung vertreten sondern lediglich auf die Diskussionsgrundlage hingewiesen, welche sich nun einmal auf konkrete Äußerungen bezogen hat und zweitens woher hast du deine Informationen, wenn nicht aus den Medien? Zum ECO-Pressemitteilung ist zu sagen, dass dort von einer privatwirtschaftlichen Initiative gesprochen wird, in der Meldung der Welt geht es jedoch um eine Privat/Staatliche Initiative, welche eben, laut der Welt/dpa/w, Sanktionen vorsieht, wenn den Aufforderungen nicht nachgekommen wird.



JePe schrieb:


> Das setzt emotionsloses Interesse an der Sache voraus. Tatsaechlich soll hier aber wohl nur wieder mal ein staatsparanoider Flame losgetreten und ein nicht bedrohtes Grundrecht (hier: infizierter PC) gegen ebenfalls nicht vorhandene Feinde verteidigt werden.


Na Jepe, was ist los, ärgert es dich das wir mit dem Thema Internetzensur den richtigen Riecher hatten und entgegen aller deiner Behauptungen, Unterstellungen und Diffarmierungen bezüglich unserer Inhaltskompetenz, Recht behalten haben oder warum musst du wiedermals sinnlos Öl ins Diskussionsfeuer kippen?  

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Wann habe ich wen diffamiert (immerhin schoen, dass Du es mittlerweile ohne "r" schreibst ...)? Und womit hast Du "Recht behalten"? Mit der von Dir herbeigeredeten Einfuehrung eines Ueberwachungsstaates (falls Du Dich erneut nicht erinnern kannst, kann ich gerne einen Link beibringen)? Und was hat das alles mit diesem Topic zu tun (bei dem Du ziemlich weit daneben liegst)?

Fragen ueber Fragen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



JePe schrieb:


> Wann habe ich wen diffamiert (immerhin schoen, dass Du es mittlerweile ohne "r" schreibst ...)?


 Ich fange jetzt bestimmt mit dir keine Diskussion diesbezüglich an.  


> Und womit hast Du "Recht behalten"? Mit der von Dir herbeigeredeten Einfuehrung eines Ueberwachungsstaates (falls Du Dich erneut nicht erinnern kannst, kann ich gerne einen Link beibringen)?


 Erstens Wir und zweitens OT


> Und was hat das alles mit diesem Topic zu tun (bei dem Du ziemlich weit daneben liegst)?
> Fragen ueber Fragen.


Es ging um deine Anspielung auf die Topicdiskussion und die typische Unterstellung die damit einherging.

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Viel geschrieben, nix gesagt. Quasi "business as usual". Wenn Du keine Diskussionen anfangen moechtest, solltest Du auch genau das tun: sie gar nicht erst anfangen. Und zum Topic beigesteuert habe ich einen Link zur BSI-Seite; dort findest Du einen Link zu ECO. Was Du bei keinem der beiden finden wirst, ist das Wort "Sanktion". Einmal mehr wird hier also ueber heisse Luft geredet. Diesen Reflex habe ich belegt (und Du mit Deiner "Antwort" indirekt auch).


----------



## CHICOLORES (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

JUHU ^^

Bundesweiter Virenschutz xP

Ich bin doch sofort dabei ^^

Ist das ein schwachsinn ... in zukunft sollen wir dann auch alle den selben virenschutz hernehmen (für 349,99€ auf www.deutscher-virenschutz.de erwerblich)

besonders geil finde ich aber die Aussage das die Anbieter verpflichtet sind einem zu sagen wenn man ne vire runterlädt?!?

Frei nach dem Motto:

Kundenberater der Telekom am Telefon "Hey in dem 15. Porno, den du dir heute über internetseite xyz um xx:xx Uhr runtergeladen ahst war ein sich selbst entpackender Virus drinne!"

"Woher wisst ihr das?"

"Naja, wir haben die Datei von dir direkt runterkopiert und jez geht auch nix mehr!"


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



JePe schrieb:


> Viel geschrieben, nix gesagt. Quasi "business as usual". Wenn Du keine Diskussionen anfangen moechtest, solltest Du auch genau das tun: sie gar nicht erst anfangen.


 Das sollte auch keine Diskussion sondern lediglich eine Bemerkung sein.


> Und zum Topic beigesteuert habe ich einen Link zur BSI-Seite; dort findest Du einen Link zu ECO. Was Du bei keinem der beiden finden wirst, ist das Wort "Sanktion". Einmal mehr wird hier also ueber heisse Luft geredet. Diesen Reflex habe ich belegt (und Du mit Deiner "Antwort" indirekt auch).


Darauf bin ich bereits eingegangen. Siehe dazu die Bestätigung der Bonner BSI Sprecherin.^^
Des Weiteren hatte ich auch explizit dazu Stellung bezogen, dass die gepostete Information eine rein privatwirtschaftliche und die Information der Welt(dpa/w) eine staatlich/privatwirtschaftliche Initiative ankündigt.
Das hat also nichts mit heißer Luft zu tun sondern stellt schlicht zwei unterschiedliche Quellen dar. Und in der hier geführten Diskussion ging es nun einmal um die Welt, wo eben jenes zu lesen ist.

p.s.:
Ich würde es einfach mal begrüßen, wenn du deine Kommentare sachlich schreibst und nicht ständig immer eine Unterstellung oder sonstiges mit in diese verpackst. Was ich damit genau meine wirst du am besten wissen.

MfG

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sollte auch keine Diskussion sondern lediglich eine Bemerkung sein.



Ach so ist das. Gewiss bist Du in diesem Fall tolerant genug, mir auch hin und wieder "Bemerkungen" zuzugestehen, ohne diese als "Oel im Diskussionsfeuer" zu disqualifizieren und im gleichen Satz auf Deine / Eure "Inhaltskompetenz" zu masturbieren? Vielen Dank im voraus.



DaStash schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich bereits eingegangen. Siehe dazu die Bestätigung der Bonner BSI Sprecherin.^^



Deine Borniertheit nimmt einmal mehr groteske Zuege an. Wie heisst diese Sprecherin des BSI? Welche Plaene hat sie bestaetigt? Und warum findet sich kein Sterbenswoertchen ueber diese Plaene auf der Webseite des BSI? Etwa ein neuerlicher Versuch sinistrer Kraefte, die Meinungsfreiheit zu unterjochen und einen Ueberwachungsstaat zu installieren?

Fuer DaStash´s hier mal die relevante Textstelle (obwohl Vorkauen wohl auch nichts nuetzen wird):

_Vor der Umsetzung des Vorhabens soll geklaert werden, mit welchen Sanktionen Kunden rechnen muessen, die eine Zusammenarbeit mit den jeweiligen Internetdienstleistern verweigern._

Was ist eigentlich ein Konjunktiv?



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.:
> Ich würde es einfach mal begrüßen, wenn du deine Kommentare sachlich schreibst und nicht ständig immer eine Unterstellung oder sonstiges mit in diese verpackst. Was ich damit genau meine wirst du am besten wissen.



In schlichter Einfachheit: wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte beim shicen das Licht ausmachen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass Du mich auch verstanden hast.

EOT (End of Trollfuetterung).


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesregierung plant Pflicht-Virenschutz für alle*

Genau diese Art von Schreibstil meine Ich JePe.


----------

